# Htb: ping - большие задержки

## Feducha

Приветствую Всех!

Имею шлюз, htb+mangle(маркирование)

При загрузке канала увеличивается время задержки:

При полной загрузке канала

1032 bytes from : icmp_seq=2 ttl=254 time=3959 ms

1032 bytes from : icmp_seq=3 ttl=254 time=2977 ms

1032 bytes from : icmp_seq=4 ttl=254 time=1994 ms

1032 bytes from : icmp_seq=5 ttl=254 time=7697 ms

1032 bytes from : icmp_seq=6 ttl=254 time=6710 ms

1032 bytes from : icmp_seq=7 ttl=254 time=5795 ms

Пустой канал

1032 bytes from : icmp_seq=88 ttl=254 time=2.83 ms

1032 bytes from : icmp_seq=89 ttl=254 time=2.37 ms

1032 bytes from : icmp_seq=90 ttl=254 time=2.71 ms

1032 bytes from : icmp_seq=91 ttl=254 time=2.41 ms

Подскажите как можно уменьшить задержки?

----------

## MageSlayer

Э-э.

Приоритет у маленьких/icmp/и т.д. пакетов наивысший?

И вообще говоря, непонятно - под загрузкой канала имеется в виду исходящий траффик или входящий?

Если входящий - то тут мало что можно сделать. Нормально шейпить ip-траффик можно только исходящий траффик. IFB, IMQ и прочие мало что дают.

(Гуру, поправьте, если я не прав)

----------

## fank

 *Quote:*   

> IFB, IMQ и прочие мало что дают.

 

я IFB не использовал серьезно, но говорят, что дает он неплохой результат

минус, правда, в том, что некоторой шириной канала придется пожертвовать, чтобы "задержать" очередь на машине-шейпере

----------

## MageSlayer

fank

 *Quote:*   

> я IFB не использовал серьезно, но говорят, что дает он неплохой результат

 

Использовал и IFB, и IMQ с примерно одинаковым успехом.

Не могу сказать, что сам использовал серьезно (подключал всего пару сервисов с изменяющейся нагрузкой). Для шейпинга торрента так, чтобы можно было по страничкам лазить еще пойдет, а вот для скайпа/voip, игрушек и прочего интерактивного траффика - слишком медленно идет перераспределение канала в пользу интерактивного траффика.

Вполне допускаю, что где-то чего-то недокрутил. Свой скриптик настройки могу кинуть.

Насколько понимаю, единственная работающая технология шейпинга входящего траффика - это динамические манипуляции с размером TCP-окна. Открытых реализаций таких алгоритмов пока не встречал.

Тема интересна, так что если есть кому поделиться опытом, пишите  :Smile: 

----------

## fank

 *Quote:*   

> Свой скриптик настройки могу кинуть.

 

да, интересно было бы посмотреть

----------

## MageSlayer

Постараюсь скинуть скриптик как только включат мой сервер  :Sad: .

Ориентировочно числа 16. Сорри...

----------

## MageSlayer

Скрипт моей настройки для ifb

http://shorttext.com/kadvnlhtr

----------

